# USA Trains Information



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi to the MLS.


This USA Trains Information is dedicate to gathering and documenting the G scale USA Trains special run, custom run and hobby shop run model trains as well as prototypes.

Introduction

How do we get knowledge of what G scale trains was produced by USA Trains. Then it hit me, back in the day when I went into the muscle car hobby, there were registries formed for each type of muscle car. People who bought them would register them to each group voluntary. The registires were a big hit, we could tell you how many of each color, with what options and how many were out there. I started something similiar, as we find rare Charles Ro or even regular USA Trains G scale model train production pieces, we could list them and theeventually we will know what every piece of rolling stock or locomotive that USA Trains made So the new USA Trains Info registry was formed, it's not a place to register a product with USA trains, but just a info registry to keep track for future generations of G scale products made by USA Trains. I myself will also start researching some USA trains production information to list as well as Ro Trains. All are welcome to list any Charles Ro or USA trains here whether they are special runs, custom runs or regular runs as well as to view a library of information and 100's of photos. 

"PLEASE NOTE" I have permission from Charles Ro Jr of USA Trains to repost any USA Trains pictures, Catalogs or Charts

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

For those who may not know by now, I consider myself to be a USA Trains speciaiist in which I have alot of knowledge of different USA Trains products which includes regular runs, train show runs, special runs, custom runs, prototypes aand hobby shop runs. I have been also collecting USA Trains since the year 2000. Over the years of collectiong USA Trains I also have been collecting information such as catalogs, one page ads and pamphlets. There have been many people that I met along the way who were very helpful in adding to my collection of knowledge. Today I have a huge wealth of knowledge dedicated to USA Trains G scale trains to share with everyone who wants to research different trains that USA Trains made in the past. 

USA Trains started as Ro Trains back in 1987 and I have also collected a wealth of information on those trains. It was in late 1988 when Ro Trains and a hobby shop owned by Charles Ro combined to become one company USA Trains. There is a huge amount of pictures and information to share, so stay tuned. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains PDF Files 

Here is the long list of USA Trains PDF Files available for your viewing pleasure. 

1) 1988 Ro Trains Catalog 
2) USA Trains 40ft Ultimate Series Reefer Cars List 
3) AirWire Drop In for USA Trains Flyer 
4) AirWire and Phoenix Sound joint venture with USA Trains 
5) USA Trains Beer Reefer Cars 
6) USA Christmas Trains 
7) Detailed USA Trains Info - Lengths & Measurements 
8) USA Trains EMD F3 locomotive list 
9) USA Trains EMD NW-2 locomotive list 
10) General Ro Trains & USA Trains Questions Answered 
11) List of Different Custom Run USA Trains 
12) USA Trains Military Trains List 
13) USA Trains Pepsi Series List 
14) R1400 series outside braced woodside box car list 
15) R1500 series outside braced woodside reefer list 
16) R1600 series woodside reefer car list 
17) R1700 series flat car type rolling stock list 
18) R1900 series woodside & simulated steel box car list 
19) USA Trains Special Hobby Shop runs 
20) Special USA Trains Big Boy 40ft reefers 
21) The History of USA Trains 
22) USA Trains "The Yellow Fleet" 
23) USA Trains List of Awards 
24) USA Trains different series explained 
25) USA Trains List of Ads 
26) USA Trains Matrix Charts 
27) USA Trains Prestige Series List 
28) USA Trains Price Guide 
29) USA Trains MOW Work Series 

The Above list of available PDF files which you will need Adobe to read them. 

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains Photo Albums 

Here is the list of available USA Trains and Ro trains photo albums. 

1) 1988 Ro Trains Catalog 
2) 1990 USA Trains Catalog 
3) 1993 USA Trains Catalog 
4) 1987/88 USA Trains Catalog 
5) 1999 USA Trains Catalog 
6) 2002-2003 USA Trains Catalog 
7) 2003-2004 USA Trains New Releases Catalog 
8) 2004-2005 USA Trains Catalog 
9) 2006-2007 USA Trains Catalog 
10) USA Trains Bear Whiz Brewey Custom runs 
11) USA Trains Beer & Alcohol Related Rolling Stock 
12) Big Train Show Annual Rolling Stock 
13) USA Trains Black Widow Series 
14) USA Trains Custom & Misc Run USA Trains 
15) USA Trains Heritage Series Locomotives 
16) Las Angeles Garden Railway society 
17) USA Trains MOW 25 Ton Crane in Action 
18) National Garden Railroad Convetion 
19) USA Trains Prototype Rolling Stock 
20) R1400 series outside braced box cars 
21) R1600 series woodside reefer cars 
22) R16500 series 40ft reefer cars 
23) R16700 series 50ft reefer cars 
24) R1700 series flat related rolling stock 
25) R1900 series box cars 
26) R19200 series 40ft box cars 


The above photo albums are now available for your viewing pleaure and many more will be added in the future and will post updates as more are added 

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Non USA Trains related PDF Files & photo albums 


Here is the available list of Non USA Trains subject PDF files 

1) G Scale Manufacturers Directory 
2) G Scale Trains Curve Diameter reference Chart 
3) Introduction to G Scale Trains 
4) LGB 2010 Items 
5) 2010 Large Scale News Archive 

The following below is a list of Non USA Trains related photo albums that are available for your viewing pleasure. 

1) The Trains of Walt Disney 
2) EMD Trainmans Trains For Sale 
3) EMD Trainmans G Scale Collection 
4) EMD Trainmans Layout Tour 
5) EMD Trainmans Scrap Book of Trains 
6) EMD Trainmans Trains in Action 
7) EMD Trainmans Track Cleaner Build Project 
8) Winchester & Western Wreck photos 
9) 2009 East Coast Large Scale Spring Train Show 
10) 2009 East Coast Large Scale Fall Train Show 
11) 2010 East Coast Large Scale Spring Train Show 
12) 2010 East Coast Large scale Fall Train Show 
13) USA Trains Chrismas Trains 
14) Conrail Days at Strasburg 
15) Epcot Center G scale Trains 

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains Updates 

I have more photo albums available and here is the list of the added photo albums. 

1) R19300 50ft box cars 
2) USA Trains Hobby Store runs 
3) TCA Convetion series custom runs 
4) Tournament of Roses Series custom runs 
5) USA Trains Special "U" series custom rolling stock 
6) USA Trains Special "X" series custom rolling stock 

I have added the 1990 USA Trains catalog as a PDF file and is now available 

I have a photo album of USA Trains R14000 hopper cars. There you will find the USA Trains 70 ton hopper cars, wood chip service hopper cars, 55ft centerflow hopper car and the iron ore car. The album is available for your viewing pleasure. 

I have made a new photo album available called the R15000 USA Tank Cars which will feature all photos of every tank car USA Trains made. Right now I only posted the 10,000 Gallon tank cars and the 55ft Modern Tank Cars. 

Here is the short list 

1) R15000 - R15125 10,000 gallon tank cars 
2) R15150 - R15180 55ft modern tank cars 

I will post the 29ft beer can tank cars and the 42ft tank cars at a later date when "real" pictures are posted by USA Trains. 

I have completed my story of Mr Rogers trolley and converted it into a PDF file which is now available for your viewing pleasure 

I have made the following photo albums available and updated certain photo albums 

1) Downloaded pictures of the NW-2 starter sets in the NW-2 photo album 
2) The USA Trains 20 tonner Mighty Moe ialbum and is now available 
3) Re-organized and added pictures to the USA Trains Chrismas photo album 
4) The USA Trains EMD GP-7 & GP-9 ialbum and is now available 
5) USA Trains 2000 New Releases catalog phot album now available

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains NW-2 Switcher


The EMD NW-2 switcher locomotive was the very first locomotive that 
USA Trains introduced into the large scale market. There was both a "cow" which was the cab version and matching "calf" which was the no cab version. Unfornately the NW-2 "calf" units have gone out of production years ago on many popular road names. I was lucky enough to buy my calf back in 2000 for my Rio Grande NW-2 "cow" and it was almost impossible to find at that point in time. Now with the introduction of the Alco S-4 switcher, I'm guessing that USA Trains will soon quit producing the EMD NW-2 switcher altogether. 

So I decided to upload a R22000 NW-2 switcher locomotive photo album which will be availble to those who want to view them and have most of the pictures of the 
NW-2 "cow" and "calf" units. Unfortunately alot of these pictures will be small. 
but should be good enough for reference. 

This is the oldest and longest production run locomotive from USA Trains and it 
would be a shame it they did dis-continue it, but values on the older units 
would go up. Getting power train parts for NW-2 locomotives will "never" be a 
issue as the "new" Alco S-4 has the exact same chassis, motor blocks and truck 
frames. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

R22050 USA Trains 20 Tonner 

So what was USA Trains 2nd locomotive they introduced you ask? It was 
the 20 tonner switcher. 

Right after the introduction of the NW-2 in 1997, USA Trains worked on a little 
basic switcher which would use one power truck. This idea came up because USA 
Trains wanted to offer a basic starter train set that was cheaper than the NW-2 
starter set which featured a NW-2 locomotive, a American Series box car and a 
woodside caboose. 

Between 1997 and 1998 USA Trains introduced the 20 tonner locmotive which was 
"knick named" the "Mighty Moe" They also started to offer the "Mighty Moe" 
starter train sets. Todat the 20 tonner "Mighty Moe" is long gone and out of 
production as well as the "Mighty Moe" train sets are also no longer offered. 
The "Mighty Moe" could not pull alot but was great for someone to start out 
with. Also I believe this locomotive would have been great for someone to use in 
miniing operations or to move single cars around at a factory like with the 
Plymouth switchers used in real size railroads by factories. I don't think the 
full potential of the "Mighty Moe" was seen for the many applications that you 
could use it in and therefore discontinued. 

The Mighty Moe 20 tonner photo albums are now available for your viewing pleasure 

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains R22100 EMD GP-7 / GP-9 

USA Trains designed a new tool mold for it's 3rd 
locomotive introduction and this time it was for the EMD GP-7 and GP-9. 
Depending on the road name is whether the model GP-7 or GP-9 was used. The only 
difference between the USA Trains GP-7 and GP-9 was that the GP-9 had a "Dynamic 
Brake" on the locomotive and the GP-7 did not. Believe it or not you can convert 
one to the other very easily. The "Dynamic Brake" part of the GP-9 locomotive 
was just a simple seperate piece that just slid over top of the locomotive, this 
was so that two seperate molds were not needed to make both models, just a 
simple 1 piece extra part. 

The GP-9 was the "first" road locomotive that USA Trains made and 
was also the first to use the "Power Trac" drive system which feature 
traction tires instead of heavy weights like the NW-2 which did not have 
traction tires, but used weight. For the first time there would be many features 
and details that would seperate the USA Trains GP-9 quality from the rest of the 
G scale world such as the use of "real" road numbers, exact paint schemes for 
raod numbers, offering locomotives in multiple road numbers for "realistic" 
double heading, metal hand rails, see thru walk ways, red green directional 
marker lights, detailed cab interior with figure and the list goes on. 

The USA Trains GP-7 and GP-9 was a huge success story and broke many 
boundries of the G scale world of making a good quality train with fine details 
and parts, but for alot less than the cost of a brass model. When the GP-7 and 
GP-9 were orignially released, they only cost $129.00 to purchase them. The USA 
Trains also won the 1998 Model Railroaders Readers Choice Award in 1998 for the 
GP-7 and GP-9. For years the EMD GP-7 and GP-9 was a very popular seller, but 
like anything else that had a long run, alot of road names are being dropped and 
will not be re-issued. 

The USA Trains GP-7/GP-9 photo album is now available for your viewing pleasure 

Enjoy


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

R22150 USA Trains 44 tonner 

The fourth locomotive that USA Trains introduced was the GE 44 
tonner switcher in 1999. This would be the first switcher that USA Trains used 
thier "Power Trac" system. It also featured dual working smoke stacks, metal 
hand rails, operatins headlight and a detailed cab interior. Howeve at that 
point in time the USA Trains GE 44 tonner did not become a real popular switcher 
like the NW-2. The USA Trains GE 44 tonner could definately out pull the NW-2 
because the 44 tonner had a Power Trac system and the NW-2 did not. Sales on the 
USA Trains GE 44 tonner slipped and today has now been long discontinued. 
If someone wanted one today they would be a hard find. USA Trains also tried to 
market the 44 tonners in starter sets, but again they were not as popular as the 
NW-2 starter set. 

The USA Trains GE 44 tonner photo album is now available for your viewing pleasure 

Enjoy 
EMD Trainman


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I am trying to understand the reason behind this post. It seems all propaganda-ish. Are you copying sales flyers verbatum? 

Clearly, you are putting together some kind of comprehensive history of USAT. This might be better done under one of the "BLOGS". It is likely to be buried when you are done listing your stuff. 

"Ro Trains" and "Charles Ro Supply" were always intertwined, weren't they? USA-Trains was the new brand name for Ro trains, but I don't know when that happened. Charles Ro Supply Co is the parent company of USA-Trains. Their main business is O gauge trains, specifically Lionel. 

Where are the albums?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't you take this guy at face value? He collects USAT. 

Hmmm... if you had substituted Aristo in this thread, would you have complained? 

I've never seen you complain on "Aristo propaganda" on new products, like the famous "Kuppler"... 

Greg


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Greg, Thank you for your support. Yes I'm a huge USA Trains collector and what I'm trying to do is share information with "Other" USA Trains fans

EMD Trainman


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

So how do I get to the Pdf's?
Rod


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

markoles


So you can better understand where I am coming from, yes basically I'm putting together a "shorter" version of USA Trains history as well as photos and PDF documents. Everything that is written here is with my own words and not copied from any sales flyer. These posts I made are based on 10 years of colecvting USA Trains and exchanging information with other people. If you are not a USA Trains fan than I guess you would consider it propaganda but I mention no other manufcaturer in this post.

You are a little off on your USA Trains history which is why I started this post to clear up confusions others may have.

Charles Ro Jr actually started off with a Beauty Solon Buisness and later decided to sell Lionel Trains from one of his Beauty Solon stores. This moved on to become a full blown buisness which eventually became Charles Ro Supply Company. He sold only Lionel trains when the buisness first took off, but when Lionel moved thier molds out of the country there was a one year delay of delivery of any new Lionel Trains. Then Charles Ro wo admired LGB G scale trains went ahead to start making his own G scale trains to go with the LGB trains and in 1986 Ro Trains was established. He first introduced what is now known as the American series box car and American Series reefer car which are in 1:24 scale ratio. Put a USA Trains American series woodside reefer car next to a LGB woodside reefer car and you can't ell the difference. At this time Ro Trains and Charles Ro Supply were indeed two seperate companies. By the end of 1988 Charles Ro decided to Merge both Ro Trains and Charles Ro Supply into one comapny which is USA Trains. Charles Ro is still a Lionel dealer as well as a diret outlet of USA Trains sales while also selling Aristocraft, LGB and alot of name brand G scale trains today. Yes Charles Ro Supply main buisness has always been Lionel trains since the day he opened the doors.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Rod Fearnley,

Very Easy, simply click on my profile phot go to my profile and click on the link in I have provided in my profile section.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is another fact about Ro Trains. Ro Trains was a company for only 1 year before combining with Charles Ro Supply and becoming USA Trains. There was a Ro Trains 1st annivesary car released which was a woodside box car and would be the only anniversary to be celebrated under the Ro Trains name. I'm not sure how many were made, but they were produced back in 1987. I'm one of the lucky few who owns a Ro Trains 1st anniversary wodside box car and I took it with me to the East Coast Large Scale 2010 spring train show in York, PA. I was able to get both Charles Ro Sr and Charles Ro Jr to sign my Ro Trains 1st anniversary woodside box car. It now sits on a shelf for me to admire.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

To be fair, I do own a Aristocraft Mallet and it has been a great performer which pulls 23 USA Trains American woodside rolling stock and does it quite well I may add. I also own a Aristocraft stock car which I have set up as a horse transporter. I can't forget about my Aristocraft REA Rio Grande caboose in the "orange" paint scheme which is hard to find these days. I also own a LGB of America modern box car in the rail box road name as well as LGB "Queen Mary" series Rio Grande box car. I just prefer USA Trains. So I don't have many other manufacturers trains, but I have them. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to our group, and thanks for all the USA info!! I have joined your group, and I am looking forward to all the posts and pics! I posted a few pics on there to get started in your group. Again Thanks Regal


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Regal,

You are welcome and also welcome aboard I'm glad to always have a USA Trains fan aboard.

EMD Trainman


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We are just not used to so much info so fast from a new person. 

Most folks share about their personal RRs or want to start. 

We've gotten used to Greg now. So we are still recovering. 


LOL thats a joke


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

NTCGRR

Oh I understand, no problem. I'm not a stranger to forums and have been writing on them for about 2 years which I enjoy. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn 
I'm a very slow typer and I smell really bad, so I keep it short and sweet. I also just lost all my teeth so life is hard on me right now. 
I love promoting the hobby and if you ever get a chance to come our way , your very welcome to visit. 

Long live Aristo Craft trains..LOL


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

NTCGRR,

I will sure visit if I come out that way and thanx for the invite. I personally like watching any G scale trains in action. When I take greoup photos of the East Coast Trains Show, I make sure to take pictures of all makes G scale trains. Just because I collect USA Trains doesn't mean I can't enjoy watching your Aristo E-8 locomotives in action.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains New Releases 

USA Trains will be introduciing new rolling stock. Here is the list of rolling stock that will be coming out. 

29ft Beer Can Tank car which is now arriving at hobby stores is made from real extruded aluminum and has metal wheels, metal trucks, proper metal tank knuckle couplers and rotating wheel bearing caps. 

42ft Tank Car is made from real extruded aluminum and has metal wheels, metal trucks, proper metal tank knuckle couplers and rotating wheel bearing caps 

60ft Box Car which will feature for the first time on any model released "real" working cushioned couplers. Charles Ro should me on a sample how they worked and it was neat. Of course these will have body mounted couplers only, 

2 Bay ACF Hopper Car, there was one prototype the was at bothe the spring and fall ECLS train show this year 2010. I can't wait for this one. 

At the fall show Charles Ro told me he had 5 additional projects to the list of what you see here that he has already approved. I bet you can't wait to see what they are? Sorry no hints here. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By EMD Trainman on 23 Nov 2010 04:38 PM 
NTCGRR,

I will sure visit if I come out that way and thanx for the invite. I personally like watching any G scale trains in action. When I take greoup photos of the East Coast Trains Show, I make sure to take pictures of all makes G scale trains. Just because I collect USA Trains doesn't mean I can't enjoy watching your Aristo E-8 locomotives in action.

EMD Trainman

................................................................................................
Boy.. A lot of inform. like Marty said. all at once.. OK it starting to sink in now, I think....... on what you are trying to Shawn. 
BlueRegal directed me to your site to log in and check it out.. Nice link...... 
But, Like you, we still like to see an Aristo E-8's running down on our layout sometime being... we have gotten use to Greg E. showing off his "A-B-A ." 

After note: Greg E. could just send them up here when he gets tired of running them there. We have Santa fe trackage to. 
We can re-test them for you.. hehehehe


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

NTCGRR, 

If you just got used to seeing Greg's A-B-A units wai until you see my USA Trains Rio Grande F3 A-B-B-A locomotive lash up in action and yes I have enough room on my indoor layout to run them. I bought both USA Trains Rio Grande F3 AB sets at the same time, Rio Grande set #2 is long oout of production and hard to find these days. 

I hate to say this in this fashion, but here it goes. USA Trains doesn not keep making the same model over and over and over again. Once a production runs out and it is still in demand, USA Trains will change road numbers or discontinue the modle altogether. In the "A" camp they seem to beat the same thing to death and up to recent using unrealistic road numbers such as the catalog part numbers as a road number. USA Trains has more choices of rolling stock than any other G scale manufacturer period. There was 500 different releases of the American Series woodside reefer since 1987 and not one theme was re-used. This figure is just for one piece of USA Trains rolling stock.

EMD Trainman


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By EMD Trainman on 23 Nov 2010 05:41 PM 
NTCGRR, 

If you just got used to seeing Greg's A-B-A units wai until you see my USA Trains Rio Grande F3 A-B-B-A locomotive lash up in action and yes I have enough room on my indoor layout to run them. I bought both USA Trains Rio Grande F3 AB sets at the same time, Rio Grande set #2 is long oout of production and hard to find these days. 

I hate to say this in this fashion, but here it goes. USA Trains doesn not keep making the same model over and over and over again. Once a production runs out and it is still in demand, USA Trains will change road numbers or discontinue the modle altogether. In the "A" camp they seem to beat the same thing to death and up to recent using unrealistic road numbers such as the catalog part numbers as a road number. USA Trains has more choices of rolling stock than any other G scale manufacturer period. There was 500 different releases of the American Series woodside reefer since 1987 and not one theme was re-used. This figure is just for one piece of USA Trains rolling stock.

EMD Trainman


I luv you...

We drink from the same Kool aid


HE HE HE

USA rules Brothers









You BETCHA 

LOL


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry but i have a week off.......HE HE HE


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Nov 2010 06:04 PM 
Posted By EMD Trainman on 23 Nov 2010 05:41 PM 
NTCGRR, 

If you just got used to seeing Greg's A-B-A units wai until you see my USA Trains Rio Grande F3 A-B-B-A locomotive lash up in action and yes I have enough room on my indoor layout to run them. I bought both USA Trains Rio Grande F3 AB sets at the same time, Rio Grande set #2 is long oout of production and hard to find these days. 

I hate to say this in this fashion, but here it goes. USA Trains doesn not keep making the same model over and over and over again. Once a production runs out and it is still in demand, USA Trains will change road numbers or discontinue the modle altogether. In the "A" camp they seem to beat the same thing to death and up to recent using unrealistic road numbers such as the catalog part numbers as a road number. USA Trains has more choices of rolling stock than any other G scale manufacturer period. There was 500 different releases of the American Series woodside reefer since 1987 and not one theme was re-used. This figure is just for one piece of USA Trains rolling stock.

EMD Trainman


I luv you...

We drink from the same Kool aid


HE HE HE

USA rules Brothers









You BETCHA 

LOL



















Oh that is just too funny. I have a sense of humor LOL


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

USA Trains different series explained 

When USA Trains first came out as Ro Trains originally in 1987, there was just one series of trains. After the name changed to USA Trains in 1989, there was more product expanding to what it is today. There is now 3 different series of USA Trains and I will explain all 3 here and what the difference is. 

#1 The USA American series: This is a 1:24 scale ratio series product line up which was the original product line up made by Charles Ro back in 1987. This series is not exactly the most realistic one USA Trains makes, but you don't have to worry about buying 20ft diameter curves to run any of this series on. On this series the detail parts such as grab irons and steps come in a kit bag and you install them. This series also comes with plastic wheels to further reduce costs 

Here is a list of American Series rolling stock that was made. 

1) Woodside Box car 
2) Woodside Reefer Car 
3) Simulated Steel Box car not to confused with the Ultimate series 40ft box car 
4) Two Tier Auto Carrier 
5) All Work Series Rolling Stock 
6) Ore Car 
7) Piggy Back Flat Car 
8) Pipe Load Flat Car 
9) Woodside Caboose 
10) Center Beam Flat Car 

The center beam flat car and piggy back flat car are no where near the correct size for the scale ratio, but USA Trains captures enough in the model for people to buy and you don't need 20ft diameter curves to run a full size center beam flat car in G scale. 
There is no American Series locomotives at this time. 

#2 The Ultimate Series: "As Real AS It Gets" was USA Trains motto when they introduced this new exciting series of more modern type rolling stock which is all 1:29 scale ratio. This is the most realistic series of rolling stock that USA Trains offers. I'm not saying they have the correct amount of rivets or brakes or exact measurements for their scale, so please no 100 responses about this is not correct or that is not correct for this road name. I'm just saying the Ultimate Series is USA Trains most realistic line up, as well as very detailed line up. There are a lot of fragile detail parts on this series also. Here is a list of Ultimate Series rolling stock that USA Trains makes. This series of rolling stock already has the detail parts already installed. This series also comes standard with a nice upgrade set of metal wheels. 


1) Extruded Aluminum Passenger Car 
2) Center Cupola Caboose 
3) Bay Window Caboose 
4) Extended Vision Caboose 
5) 55ft 4 Bay ACF Hopper Car 
6) 55ft Modern Tank Car 
7) Depressed Center Flat Car 
8) Intermodal Container Car 
9) 40ft Box Car 
10) 50FT Box Car 
11) 40FT Reefer Car 
12) 50FT Mechanical Reefer Car 
13) 70 Ton 3 Bay Hopper Car 
14) 10,000 Gallon Tank Carr 
15) Woodchip Hopper Car 
16) Intermodal 5 Unit Articulated set 

Locomotives 

1) Dockside 0-6-0T Switcher 
2) SD70-MAC 
3) PA1 / PB1 
4) SD40-2 
5) GP-30 
6) GP38-2 
7) GP-7 / GP-9 
8) F3A / F3B 
9) S-4 Switcher 
10) NW-2 Switcher 
11) 44 Tonner Switcher 
12) Speeder 

#3) The Prestige Series: This is USA Trains newest series and is also a 1:29 scale ratio. What makes this series different is that it's made mainly from die-cast metal and has a lot of metal detail parts making this series the Cadillac of USA Trains. This wonderful series only has locomotives in it and includes sound. 

Here is a list of Prestige Series Locomotives 

1) GG1 Locomotive 
2) J1E Hudson 
3) Big Boy Steam Locomotive


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Man that's an awful lot of Flag waving for USAT in one day (little damage control maybe??).

If their products were indeed so vastly superior to other companies, why don't they stand behind them and offer a real warranty instead of that 1 year excuse for one that they have now?


I wish that USAT and Charlie Roe really were the awesome do everything HONESTLY and forthright Run company you portray them to be, But I know first hand that this is not the case.
I was lied to over the phone and to my face, in front of my wife no less, repeatedly by this company and were it not for the help of QSI and Nik I would still have a $1700 paper weight. 

So maybe a little restraint should be applied to all companies before going off the deep end for them and touting one over another as if they are some sacred cow.

Ron


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate to say this in this fashion, but here it goes. USA Trains doesn not keep making the same model over and over and over again. Once a production runs out and it is still in demand, USA Trains will change road numbers or discontinue the modle altogether. In the "A" camp they seem to beat the same thing to death and up to recent using unrealistic road numbers such as the catalog part numbers as a road number. USA Trains has more choices of rolling stock than any other G scale manufacturer period. There was 500 different releases of the American Series woodside reefer since 1987 and not one theme was re-used. This figure is just for one piece of USA Trains rolling stock.

EMD Trainman
Me thinks you are enjoying the **** out of it!
I'm happy fo you, but not very impressed.








Have a nice dayuh.

John


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 23 Nov 2010 07:46 PM 
Man that's an awful lot of Flag waving for USAT in one day (little damage control maybe??).

If their products were indeed so vastly superior to other companies, why don't they stand behind them and offer a real warranty instead of that 1 year excuse for one that they have now?


I wish that USAT and Charlie Roe really were the awesome do everything HONESTLY and forthright Run company you portray them to be, But I know first hand that this is not the case.
I was lied to over the phone and to my face, in front of my wife no less, repeatedly by this company and were it not for the help of QSI and Nik I would still have a $1700 paper weight. 

So maybe a little restraint should be applied to all companies before going off the deep end for them and touting one over another as if they are some sacred cow.

Ron



Obviously you don't get it, I made this post for USA Trains enthusiast, if you are not one then just simply don't look at it or post to it. How much or little I make to my own post is my decision not yours, just simply go past my post if you don't like it.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 23 Nov 2010 08:19 PM 

I hate to say this in this fashion, but here it goes. USA Trains doesn not keep making the same model over and over and over again. Once a production runs out and it is still in demand, USA Trains will change road numbers or discontinue the modle altogether. In the "A" camp they seem to beat the same thing to death and up to recent using unrealistic road numbers such as the catalog part numbers as a road number. USA Trains has more choices of rolling stock than any other G scale manufacturer period. There was 500 different releases of the American Series woodside reefer since 1987 and not one theme was re-used. This figure is just for one piece of USA Trains rolling stock.

EMD Trainman
Me thinks you are enjoying the **** out of it!
I'm happy fo you, but not very impressed.








Have a nice dayuh.

John


Yes I'm having fun because that is what this hobby is all about. I don't really care if I impress anyone or not. My intent is to provide "History" on certain USA Trains products. There are some people out there interested in that subject, especially collectors.

EMD Trainman


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL the title of this post, posted in a public forum, is "USA Trains information".

I posted some USA Trains information of my own as well







, if you dont like it don't post in a public forum.

Ron


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Bods,

What better place to go with information to those who seek it, the public forum.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

To those who consider my USA Trains Information post propaganda........here are a few cold hard facts 

1) USA Trains was the first large scale manufacturer to offer multiple road numbers more more realistic operating. So when you want to run a string of 4 Rio Grande 70 ton hopper cars they will all have different road numbers. The "A" camp just recently within a few years adopted the same pricipal, but I remember the days of seeing people on "A" camp layouts running running multiple same freight cars, same road name and same road number. 

2) USA Trains was also the first to offer low voltage lighting 

3) USA Trains was the first to offere rolling stock and locomotives with see thru grilles and see thru walkways for more realism 

4) Every piece of USA Trains rolling stock, cabooses, and locomotives have working doors where applicable. Can you say that about the "A" camp 2 bay covered hopper, the 53ft evans box car, the 40ft double door box car. 

5) USA Trains has won multiiple awards for thier products . 

6) USA Trains offers more choices of rolling stock than any other large scale manufacturer 

So with that said............. 
I'm not making a propaganda thread..............these are just facts 
I'm not trying to turn this forum into a USA Trains site, I already made a USA Trains Enthusiast site 
I'm not trying to put anyone on a golden pedastol, but just trying to provide USA Trains information to those who want it 

So far I have just listed a certain amount of infromation available to those who want it. For example, maybe there is a collector who is looking for some past USA Trains woodside reefers and would like to research to see what was made, but how would he do this since Charles Ro never kept records. He could simply look at my R1600 USA Trains woodside reefer PDF file and research every reefer made all the way back to 1987. Then he could also view my R1600 USA Trains woodside reefer photo album to see what each one looked like. As more future generation of our kids who grow up and want to get into the hobby, they won't have to spend years of researching, but could have this information at thier finger tips.........The History of USA Trains, what was produced since they opened the doors in 1987 as Ro Trains for example. 

Whether you consider this helping out or propaganda is up to each individual 
In the end I just consider myself helping out the collector 
EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

R222000 GP38-2 USA Trains Locomotive 

The 5th locomotive release was the EMD GP38-2. This locomotive feature the Power Trac system, 
lighted number boards, detailed interior, working smoke units, and metal hand 
rails. The EMD GP38-2 was a basic release locomotive and each one was not always 
detailed like the exact road name that was produced. For example there was a 
GP38-2 locomotive released in the Rio Grande road name. This one is basically a 
fantasy locomotive as Rio Grande never ran a EMD GP38-2 locomotive, so this one 
recieved a made up road number. Other road names that did use the EMD GP38-2 
just needed some detail work to make them more accurate. 

Since the release of the EMD GP38-2 locomotive back from 1999, most 
road names are still in production today due to their popularity. But as USA 
Trains run out of stock on a certain road name, they will change the road 
numbers on the next production run which always keeps a fresh set of road 
numbers to offer the G scale people. Eventually if you wait long enough you 
could run 4 or more GP38-2 locomotives all with the same road name but all different 
road numbers. This has already happened to the USA Trains GP-9. If I collected 
every road number for the GP-9 Rio Grande road name since 1998, I would be able 
to run 6 Rio Grande GP-9 USA Trains locomotives together "ALL" with different 
road numbers 

EMD Trainman


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

EMD, 

Sorry, I didn't realize you were creating the posts yourself, it looked to me like you were just typing in the details that are listed on USA's website. I meant no offense by my post. Just a lot of information thrown up in to a single thread by a newcomer. 

I have a few pieces of USAT collected over the years. Some of it gets run, like the 70 ton hopper. Others, like the wood sided reefers, see less action these days. I tend to think of their woodside reefer "American" series in the 1/22.5 category, like the LGB. 


What's the most random piece you've seen? I have a friend who got one of the San Val "SOFA KING" boxcars a few years ago. Those are great!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,anybody,do something!!!!!


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Paul Burch on 24 Nov 2010 08:41 AM 
Shad,anybody,do something!!!!




You are worried about one USA Trains post, geez ever hear of skipping over a post?


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 24 Nov 2010 08:28 AM 
EMD, 

Sorry, I didn't realize you were creating the posts yourself, it looked to me like you were just typing in the details that are listed on USA's website. I meant no offense by my post. Just a lot of information thrown up in to a single thread by a newcomer. 

I have a few pieces of USAT collected over the years. Some of it gets run, like the 70 ton hopper. Others, like the wood sided reefers, see less action these days. I tend to think of their woodside reefer "American" series in the 1/22.5 category, like the LGB. 


What's the most random piece you've seen? I have a friend who got one of the San Val "SOFA KING" boxcars a few years ago. Those are great! 


markoles,

No big deal, it's alright and no offense taken. Your friend has a very rare piece of USA Trains rolling stock. The "Sofa King" was a custom run limited edtion made by USA Trains and not very many were made. I only saw one so far in person, your friends would make 2.

It's funny how you brought up the LGB subject. Yeah most of know LGB is 1:22.5 scale ratio. I have been involved on other boards about many discussion how LGB really never stuck to that one scale ratio when they made different rolling stock. In reality it has been the opinion of myself and many others that the LGB woodside reefer is really 1:24 scale ratio. If you take the USA Trains American Series woodside reefer and set it right next to a LGB woodside reefer, they are very hard to tell apart. Charles Ro was impressed by the LGB woodside reefer so when he finally came out with his versions they would match the LGB ones so they would look good together when pulled in a long string.

As fas as the most random pieces that I most often are the USA Trains woodside reefers, they are Charles Ro most favorite piece of rolling stock which explains why 500 different themed woodside reefers has produced to date.

EMD Trainman


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

EMD Trainman, 

I find all the USAT info. very interesting. 

I have mostly Aristo-Craft products, but have been getting other companies products (AML & USAT) in the last couple of years, too. 
I decided to get and got two SP USAT SD70s. One of the convincing reasons I got these (of the newer production run) was they were NOT equipped with traction tires that is so common to most USAT diesels. 
(I prefer not to have traction tires, one reason being as a fail-safe wheel slip action should a mishap occur, and I don't mind to MU several locos to gain needed traction.) 

That said, it's my understanding that USAT seems to be going away from using traction tires on the locos. Can you authoritatively comment on this? 

Thank you, 
-Ted


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

As fas as the most random pieces that I most often are the USA Trains woodside reefers, they are Charles Ro most favorite piece of rolling stock which explains why 500 different themed woodside reefers has produced to date

What is the most rare piece of rolling stock you own? I tend to think of my Squirrel Brand Peanuts reefer as being pretty rare. That is to say, I have never seen anyone else with one. What attracted me to that car was the band The Squirrel Nut Zippers. It isn't worth anything since I have run it and modified the detail parts so that they'd fit. 

I have a few of the USAT catalogs and that is far and away their most prevalent product. You are right, they are almost exact duplicates of the LGB reefer, so whatever scale that is. I just assumed 1/22.5 since that's what most of their american narrow gauge has been considered.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it interesting also,(I'm a USA fan) but why can't it be put on his web page and if people are interested they can go there and look at it?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe not enough traffic on his site? Most of the posts occured yesterday appear to be cut and paste jobs, if you look at the time stamp.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere on line there is a complete listing off all the USA woodside "Billboard" reefers.
Both Custom runs and standard runs.
I lost the link.
It was approaching 500 different units if I remember right.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im a big fan of USA trains locomotives..the detail is excellent.. 
One thing they always have big problems with though is paint scheme accuracy.. 
Their Lehigh Valley GP38-2 is wrong in EVERY possible detail.. 
VERY wrong color red..(its practically brown) 
no nose stripes. 
diamond on the nose is far too large. 
lettering on the side is far too wide.. 

Its like they did no research at all.. 
2 minutes with google images was all they needed. 
Its so bad I wont even buy one.. 
Someday I plan to do a trio of LV GP38-2's, but I will have to strip the shells and paint them myself, 
and design my own decals.. 

Their LV Alco PA is much better..graphics are quite good, 
but again, the Red is quite a bit off..its far too dark and dull of a red..Same with S4. 

I know other road names are quite bad too.. 
look at the CSX GP38-2 and SD40-2: 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22203.html 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22304.html 

The light grey on the top of the engine is actually BLUE on the USA trains engine! 
The real CSX scheme has never been blue there..its always been perfectly neutral grey: 
http://news.gaurc.us/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/csx2617_2.jpg 
how can you make a mistake like that? 

So in general I like their engines..but they really need to improve on their painting..its been quite bad, and needlessly so.. 
its just as easy to get it right.. 

Scot


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

People,

He has every rite as you do to post his info here,

If you dont like it dont look

I for one dont do blogs or other things like that, so the info being posted here is good for me

After all this is a train site 

ONE AGAIN IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT READ IT.................

Keep posting Shawn

Some of the info i didnt know

And thank you............


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the most unique piece of rolling stock I owned & sold at a handsome profit on Ebay years later, was the Budweiser Clydesdales piggyback car. I picked it up on clearance at the haooby shop I worked at back in the 90's. When I started to watch and use Ebay I noted tht it was going for big bucks when it showed up. I timed it right and got a good return on my investment. 

Bottom line (flame me if you like) I've got a little bit of most every brand at this point and not having a layout to run it on means I am a collector and not a hobbiest presently. Beyond that I am a fan of all the brands of train manufacturers BUT not a fanatic. 

Chas


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Scottychaos, 

I agree not all of the USA Trains paint schemes are correct. I have approach Charlie on that issue and he stated that it would drive him crazy to look at every paint scheme for every railroad that was made. Juts like the F-3 locomotive in the Rio Grande name for example, depending on what year you wanted to model depends on what color scheme it had unless you painted it in the as delivered paint scheme. Thats what USA Trains did on the EMD GP-9, it was painted in the as delivered paint scheme and is the most accurate paint scheme for Rio Grande has done. As for the USA Trains GP-30 Rio Grande units, well they go one right in a sense. USA Trains painted the Rio Grande GP-30 with the large Rio Grande speed lettering. This would only be correct for one locomotive which got wreck, then repainted with the Large Rio Grande speed lettering. The rest are suppose to have the Small Rio Grande lettering. 

In the end I could pick on any manufacturers paint scheme such as the very early run of the FA units from the "A" camp in the Rio Grande name, those were more of a "Maze Yellow" than a nice Rio Grande yellow, but I bought them anyway because such paint detail did not bother me. Like you said we could always go back and make our own, but didn't alot of "Large Scale" people start out "scratch building" thier own stuff anyway? Most of us today rely on commercial models and I'm no exception so I accept what comes out because we sure don't have the choices like the N scale modelers have. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

To my mind by posting all the USAT info here and on his USAT group site, Shawn has filled a void (service) that was previously unavailable. Until recently I had no idea the huge number of USA Trains product that is out there and I find it immensely helpful in knowing what was/is available in roadnames. 

So keep up the good work Shawn. Much appreciated.

Thanks
Gary Yarde


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By wchasr on 24 Nov 2010 01:24 PM 
Probably the most unique piece of rolling stock I owned & sold at a handsome profit on Ebay years later, was the Budweiser Clydesdales piggyback car. I picked it up on clearance at the haooby shop I worked at back in the 90's. When I started to watch and use Ebay I noted tht it was going for big bucks when it showed up. I timed it right and got a good return on my investment. 

Bottom line (flame me if you like) I've got a little bit of most every brand at this point and not having a layout to run it on means I am a collector and not a hobbiest presently. Beyond that I am a fan of all the brands of train manufacturers BUT not a fanatic. 

Chas 


Chas, yeah the Clydesdale piggyback was one of many of the "rare" USA Trains rolling stock that goes for big bucks today. Nothing wrong with being a fan of all manufacturers, I own a couple LGB rolling stock and 3 Aristo trains. I'm pretty much in the same boat as you almost. I consider myself a collector also, although I do own 300ft of track that I can run my trains on, there is now scenery what so ever. I just enjoy watching my train collection in action. Yep, I can be a fanatic which is in my personality. I would never flame anyone for buying or investing into other brands. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 24 Nov 2010 12:18 PM 
People,

He has every rite as you do to post his info here,

If you dont like it dont look

I for one dont do blogs or other things like that, so the info being posted here is good for me

After all this is a train site 

ONE AGAIN IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT READ IT.................

Keep posting Shawn

Some of the info i didnt know

And thank you............










Nick thax for your support on the subject. One day our grand children or great grand children will grow up and a few will want to carry on tradition in our hobby, so the information will be there for them to see. I'm no different than someone or a site that has collected info on LGB, Kalamazoo, etc. and has listed them by individual catagories.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By jebouck on 24 Nov 2010 12:13 PM 
Somewhere on line there is a complete listing off all the USA woodside "Billboard" reefers.
Both Custom runs and standard runs.
I lost the link.
It was approaching 500 different units if I remember right.


Yes, many people have approached me for permission to re-list my information else where and have given it many times. So no doubt you may have run into that list somewhere which is the most common one to be re-posted

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 24 Nov 2010 12:06 PM 
Maybe not enough traffic on his site? Most of the posts occured yesterday appear to be cut and paste jobs, if you look at the time stamp. 


Yes, very observant, I have saved all of my over of research for the past 10 years onto my computer. So yes a basic cut and paste is all I need to do to re-list any information. I'm not worried about how much traffic I have on my site, if someone wants to join thats fine if they don't thast fine also.

EMD Trainman


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By EMD Trainman on 24 Nov 2010 01:30 PM 
Scottychaos, 

I agree not all of the USA Trains paint schemes are correct. I have approach Charlie on that issue and he stated that it would drive him crazy to look at every paint scheme for every railroad that was made. Juts like the F-3 locomotive in the Rio Grande name for example, depending on what year you wanted to model depends on what color scheme it had unless you painted it in the as delivered paint scheme.




Thats an unacceptable excuse..
what about a locomotive that had ONE and only one paintscheme?
The LV GP38-2's (twelve of them) had only one LV paintscheme..
and they were all identical (apart from road number)
there was no variation at all..
and still USA got it wrong in every possible detail..
see for yourself:

http://www.usatrains.com/jpg/r22202.jpg 


http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/3/5/0/8350.1231894100.jpg 


wrong color
wrong diamond
no nose stripes
font on the side looks like they just used "whatever was close enough"..
the lettering is far too "fat"..its just a terribly designed and weak paintscheme all around..
no getting around it, and there is no excuse..pictures of the real thing are plentiful.. 


and how do explain the light blue instead of grey on the CSX units?
that was a very standardized paint scheme, used on thousands of CSX units for a decade or more..
no variation at all..
and still they got it wrong..the COLOR wrong! and grey is not hard to get right! 

thats just lazy..

Scot


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Scottychaos on 24 Nov 2010 02:06 PM 
Posted By EMD Trainman on 24 Nov 2010 01:30 PM 
Scottychaos, 

I agree not all of the USA Trains paint schemes are correct. I have approach Charlie on that issue and he stated that it would drive him crazy to look at every paint scheme for every railroad that was made. Juts like the F-3 locomotive in the Rio Grande name for example, depending on what year you wanted to model depends on what color scheme it had unless you painted it in the as delivered paint scheme.




Thats an unacceptable excuse..
what about a locomotive that had ONE and only one paintscheme?
The LV GP38-2's (twelve of them) had only one LV paintscheme..
and they were all identical (apart from road number)
there was no variation at all..
and still USA got it wrong in every possible detail..
see for yourself:

http://www.usatrains.com/jpg/r22202.jpg 


http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/3/5/0/8350.1231894100.jpg 


wrong color
wrong diamond
no nose stripes
font on the side looks like they just used "whatever was close enough"..
the lettering is far too "fat"..its just a terribly designed and weak paintscheme all around..
no getting around it, and there is no excuse..pictures of the real thing are plentiful.. 


and how do explain the light blue instead of grey on the CSX units?
that was a very standardized paint scheme, used on thousands of CSX units for a decade or more..
no variation at all..
and still they got it wrong..the COLOR wrong! and grey is not hard to get right! 

thats just lazy..

Scot





Oh I beieve you and those were not the only improper paint schemes. USA Trains also made improper paint schemes on the 50ft mechanical reefer cars in the Rio Grande road name. They took the paint scheme from Rio Grande insolated box cars and applied it to the mechanical reefers, that is completely wrong. Rio Grande never really ran those 50ft mechanical reefer with thier logo on it, but still I bought them just because there were neat I thought to have running around my layout. So yeah they are not perfect. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## trainscotch (Jan 20, 2009)

My club is "forcing" me to put a decoder in my EMD NW-2. I have a 583 laying about so that's no problem.
Any info on opening up an EMD NW-2?
Thanks

Dennis Emerson 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

4 screws and a locking tab on the front of the shell, hold the shell on. After removing the 4 screws, push in on a point below the radiator to release the tab. lift the shell by the front and pull it away from the cab.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Here comes my 2 cents rolling in








Agreed, alot of information in a short time, but I must say that it is promotional to one brand and not a bashing of a different brand. I must say I am tired of brand bashing regardless of which one, it really doesn't matter. Don't we all hear too much bad stuff on the news now a days. I find some of this USA info very intresting. Some I can use, some I already know and some, sorry, I don't care about. It would be nice to have an "inside" promo person at USA to get some new ideas and products going







I'm sure there are many of us who'd like to see a production model of the SD-9 made - hint, hint, even though there are a couple of us insane maniacs trying to build one or two of the beasties. I guess something that bothers me is when someone says that they are going to make a model and it does not ever come out. It's like having your hopes and dreams dashed upon the rocks







That's why I have many 1/29th locos kitbashed from my shop that no one else has. Another thing missing in this scale is decent grain hoppers in OLDER roadnames. I've seen one company is making PS2 covered hoppers, but they are all post 1970s roadnames which does me no good. My big question for USA trains is "what ever happened to the GN GP-9 # 704 ???" I've faithfully bought EVERY GN roadnumber of every brand, but to this day have never found the GN #704 GP-9 and I MUST have it on my roster. Perhaps you might find one for me







Ah, I'm ranting and am in heed of a cup of Java, but the amount of info is intresting and perhaps we may have an "in" person at USA trains. 
As far as brands go, out of the 800 and something pieces of rolling stock I own - now this is just the freight cars mind you. It is a toss up between USA and Aristo for the most in number, then I have 187 MDC ore hoppers with a smaller amount of other brands mostly Lionel tank cars and some LGB older run cars that pre date 1970. a donzen MTH cars and I even have a handful of Bman cars too. Huh what da ya know







It's not the brand that sells me, it's the model and roadname on the car as well as a pre 1970 era car that makes me buy it.


My 2 cents well spent...

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I rather like being ableto read the information that has been posted. 

Why someone things the info should have been left on another website with only a link to it is beyond me other than to think it's self serving people that would want to limit what is posted on this site. 

The LGB guys have the European Models and Prototypes as their own forum and I bet there isn't much LGB bashing goes on there. 

Maybe Shad needs to create an Aristo Craft Forum, a USAT Forum and a Bachmann Forum. 

Maybe, just maybe there would be less bashing as everyone could play in their favorite sandbox and leave the others to theirs. 

Naw, what a ridiculas idea. 

Just think of how many people would quit posting if they were to stay in their own sandbox and not be out bashing everything else.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, what a blast from the past.

Trainscotch, it would have been best to start a new thread for your question, as it really isn't related to this old thread









Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm kinda shaking my head, this was a hubbub last November, and dunno why it's bubbled up...

But since it's derailed, here's a link to my NW-2 page: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**










Screws are where the straws are. Read the page for detailed info.

Regards, Greg*


----------



## robhab (Feb 20, 2015)

can you explain the PowerTrac drive system in more detail?


----------



## bear_hwn (9 mo ago)

i see nothing since discovering this decade old thread and no links so no longer “very easy”.
cheers!
hwn



EMD Trainman said:


> Rod Fearnley,
> 
> Very Easy, simply click on my profile phot go to my profile and click on the link in I have provided in my profile section.
> 
> EMD Trainman


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My post says "click here for Greg's web site" READ the red print please on my home page

After understanding, then go to the LS Trains tab, then motive power, then USAT than find the NW2 page. It is organized that way so you can drill down.

This thread is over 10 years old, things have been reorganized, my site is 750 pages that is why the "story" on my home page.

Greg


----------



## bear_hwn (9 mo ago)

thanks greg.
i’m aware of your site, it’s a great resource, and i’m glad you mentioned it.
i am chasing the compiled “usa trains registry” info on usat passive rolling stock products, ie non-motive.
there was alleged to be a collection of pdf files from the folk participating in this thread back when.
(plans for a book we’re also mentioned, but all that seems to be black-holed.)

if i succeed in locating the registry i will post another bread crumb here.

thanks again, greg!
cheers!
hwn 



Greg Elmassian said:


> My post says "click here for Greg's web site" READ the red print please on my home page
> 
> After understanding, then go to the LS Trains tab, then motive power, then USAT than find the NW2 page. It is organized that way so you can drill down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, politics, the owner was poorly treated and removed it... 

Do you know what the internet wayback machine is?

google it, very important tool for people researching long gone stuff.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In 2009 he moved it to another place:









USA Trains Info Registry


USA Trains registry moved, please pm me for a link to the USA Trains Registry message 001




www.trainboard.com





but I don't remember where it went from there, that thread dies in 2010

Greg


----------



## bear_hwn (9 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> In 2009 he moved it to another place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, i know of the wayback machine.
i previously plopped a note about it on the trainboard thread about the registry.
i’ve not found anything beyond that except chatter and loose items: lots of puzzle pieces but nothing whole or complete as advertised.
thanks for everything greg.
cheers!
hwn


----------

